# can I paint (with a brush) spray paint?



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm not a pro painter, but if it were me, I'd tape off the corners with newsaper pieces taped for backspray coverage, and just spritz the four corners directly.
It should take enough spray paint to create any problems in the bathroom.
Mike


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Not weird at all. Just spray the paint into the cap off the can. lay it on fairly heavy with only one or two strokes in hopes that it will level out to match the spray.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

sweet thanks! 

I probably should've had the foresight to know that, cutting 4 lengths of trim and using 4 corner pieces, that my skills with a handsaw (w/o a table or anythign lol) certainly wouldn't have given me perfect 90deg edge cuts that'd line up flawless, yet I still went ahead and painted before installing lol. Lesson learned!!


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, joey, the question is one a pro painter might even ask. With all your posts and intelligent questions, you're starting to sound more like a pro than a diy.:wink:


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

joewho said:


> Well, joey, the question is one a pro painter might even ask. With all your posts and intelligent questions, you're starting to sound more like a pro than a diy.:wink:


sweet! :thumbsup: 
It's funny how fast you do learn stuff though when you spend all day, every day, for the better part of a year working on your new house :laughing:


----------

